# The Crow Reborn: Reboot des Kultfilms von 1994 offenbar in trockenen Tüchern



## CarolaHo (3. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Crow Reborn: Reboot des Kultfilms von 1994 offenbar in trockenen Tüchern* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Crow Reborn: Reboot des Kultfilms von 1994 offenbar in trockenen Tüchern*


----------



## MichaelG (3. September 2017)

Naja Brandon Lee ist eh nicht ersetzbar. Deshalb bin ich bei dem Reboot skeptisch.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. September 2017)

Bin da auch sehr skeptisch. Das Original damals fand ich super, aber die Nachfolgefilme + die Serie fand ich ziemlich enttäuschend. Mir gefällt auch diese ganze Rebootgeschichte nicht. Warum nicht einfach einen neuen Charakter erschaffen? Eric Draven ist und bleibt nun mal Brandon Lee. Seine Geschichte ist erzählt und sie wurde gut erzählt.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. September 2017)

*Seufz*
Warum? Wieso? Weshalb?

Ich habe das Original geliebt aber alles was danach kam war unterträglicher Low-Budget Schrott. 

Und Jason Momoa steht jetzt auch nicht gerade für Qualitätskino, alleine wenn man da an Conan denkt. Der macht auch nur Low- bis Mid-Budget Filme. (Was nichts über seine Fähigkeiten aussagen soll, ich mag den Mann schon irgendwie). Aber ein The Crow Remake würde heute 70 - 100 Millionen verschlingen, wenn es gut aussehen soll. Und sowas werden sie nicht in seine Hände legen (weder als Regisseur noch als Hauptdarsteller).


----------



## THEDICEFAN (4. September 2017)

Warum macht keiner einen neuen Film über die Geschichte von lawrence von Arabien?! Mir hängen diese Comicverfilmungen langsam wirklich zum Hals heraus..


----------



## golani79 (4. September 2017)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Warum macht keiner einen neuen Film über die Geschichte von lawrence von Arabien?! Mir hängen diese Comicverfilmungen langsam wirklich zum Hals heraus..



Lawrence of Arabia ist sehr gut gealtert. Da braucht es keinen neuen Film - Danke.

Wie wäre es stattdessen wieder einmal mit neuen Geschichten, anstatt aufgewärmter Kost?


----------



## Gemar (4. September 2017)

Wenn man versucht einen Kultfilm zu rebooten kann das ja nur schief gehen.

Einfach nur traurig, es gibt im großen und ganzen einfach zu viele Produktionen für die Müllhalde.


----------



## Hiro-Petersen (4. September 2017)

Als Retter des ganzen Projektes dürfte sich jetzt aber Sony Pictures erweisen: Laut Variety wird sich das Studio um den Verleih der Neuverfilmung kümmern und hilft damit nach der Stephen-King-Verfilmung "Der dunkle Turm" erneut einem gebeutelten Projekt auf die Beine.

Schade nur, das Sony diese Rettungsaktionkomplett verrissen hat. Habe da eher Bedenken ob die das hier dann besser machen. Der schwarze Turm so schlecht in 90 Minuten Pressen, war einfach blöd. Hätten wie HdR schöne Meerteilige Filmreihe werden können, nun aber trotz guter Besetzung will das doch keiner mehr sehen!?


----------



## Worrel (4. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> *Seufz*
> Warum? Wieso? Weshalb?


Weil viele viele originäre Handlungsverläufe inzwischen schon längst verfilmt wurden. 
dh: wenn jemand einen neuen Film raus bringt, gibt es bestimmt irgendeinen Film, in dem diese Geschichte schon mal erzählt wurde. 

Wie viele wirkliche Varianten gibt es bspweise bei Horrorfilmen? Da hat man mit den Varianten Psychopath, Geist, Dämon, Höllenportal schon einen Großteil der Filme abgedeckt. Originelle Einfälle wie das "Final Destination"-Schicksal oder die Organisation in "Cabin in the Woods" muß man mit der Lupe suchen. Auch der "Der existiert nur in der Phantasie des Erzählers" Kniff ist mittlerweile ausgelutscht.

Im Bereich SciFi haben wir auch schon etliche neue Rassen kennengelernt (wobei da ruhig mal ein paar mehr nicht-Humanoide auftauchen könnten), haben das Ende unserer Zivilisation auf diverse Wesen miterlebt - mal eine Erde in einem Wüstenszenario, mal in einem Wasser Szenario - in verschiedenen Versionen werden die letzten Menschen von Maschinen unterdrückt oder haben sich freiwillig einer Maschine unterworfen.

In Romanzen haben wir erst recht alle Themen durch, von "er will sie nicht" bis "er will, sie nicht" und sämtliche anderen Varianten, inklusive betrügenden und sterbenden (potentiellen) Partnern an allen möglichen Handlungspunkten.

...

Sprich: 
Es gleicht dem Suchen einer Nadel in einem Heuhaufen, sich eine neu, noch nie dagewesene Geschichte auszudenken. 
Eigentlich sind sämtliche Geschichten nur Variationen von Altbekanntem. Die Maschinen in "Matrix" bekämpfen die Menschen genauso wie die "Terminator"en, "Avatar" ist nur die Schlumpfversion von "Pocahontas" mit dem Sarge aus Quake 3 als Gegenspieler, "Predator" quasi "Alien" in Vietnam, etc

Und wenn's dann kein Remake ist, wird gemeckert, daß es ja im Prinzip dieselbe Geschichte wie X ist ...


----------

